# Service von Rose zum Knochen kotzen



## UncleJimbo1986 (10. März 2016)

sooo was alles passiert ist

Guten Tag zusammen,
ich habe hier mein gekauftes Uncle Jimbo 2 2014 mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin , zum Service eingeschickt. Damit fangen die Eskapaden an , nach 5 Wochen kommt es nach Hause und ich muss feststellen das , der Dämpfer kaputt ist was nach einer 5 sekündigen Prüfung hätte festgestellt werden können. Also bei Rose angerufen und gemeldet ,ich komm vorbei und sie müssten sich das mal anschauen oder aber ich schicke es wieder ein, nee besser selber vorbei fahren. Dann treffe ich in Bocholt bei der Werkstatt ein , ein netter Mitarbeiter dort , dem ich die Situation erklärt hatte sagte mir das dies nicht das erste mal wäre das er dass hört. Die angebliche Prüfung aller Verschraubungen kann nicht passiert sein da der dreck in den Schrauben noch drinne war. Auf die Frage warum nach 800 km die Scheibenbremsen getauscht wurden konnte ich mir auch keinen Reim drauf machen warum das passiert ist . Also beim letzten Besuch die beiden ersetzen mitgebracht und es kam wie es kommen musste . Der Mitarbeiter der Werkstatt guckt es sich an und sagt ich berate mich kurz mit meinen Kollegen , kommt wieder und sagt ich kann die noch ohne Probleme fahren , er könne auch nicht verstehen warum die getauscht wurden. Also ist das wohl auf Profit ausgelegt , für mich ist eines ganz klar nie wieder einschicken , ich kann jedem nur raten wenn überhaupt selber dort hin zu fahren .


Ich hab daraus gelernt das Bike ist spitze aber was den Service angeht drück ich lieber dem kleinen Laden um die Ecke (watzup Oberhausen) das Geld in die Hand.


----------



## Jabberwoky (10. März 2016)

.... große Firmen leisten nur so viel guten Service wie der einzelne Mitarbeiter bereit ist Qualität und Kundenorientierung einzubringen.

Da hat sich Rose, bzw. der Mitarbeiter der den Service durchgeführt hat m.E. miserabel dargestellt. Auch die Qualitätssicherung vor Rückversand des Rades hat hier wohl nicht funktioniert. Sofern Rose so etwas hat, wenn nicht, wird es Zeit das einzurichten.
Andersrum hat jeder mal einen schlechten Tag, dumm nur wenn er an diesem Tag ausgerechnet mein Rad in der Mangel hat. Persönlich halte ich das durch die Gegend schicken eines Rades wegen dem Service für nicht sinnvoll. Wie sich auch bei Dir gezeigt hat ist vor Ort und Reden immer noch die bessere Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (10. März 2016)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für dein Feedback!

Wir freuen uns, dass du mit dem UNCLE JIMBO zufrieden bist und bedauern es sehr, dass unser Service nicht zufriedenstellend war. Unser Anspruch ist es, einen qualitativ hochwertigen und einwandfreien Service zu bieten. Daher erkundige ich mich hier im Hause nach deinem Fall, um solche Vorkommnisse in Zukunft zu vermeiden. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du mir dafür deine Kundennummer zusendest.

Ich bitte die Unannehmlichkeiten zu entschuldigen und möchte dir zeigen, dass Service bei uns groß geschrieben wird.

Viele Grüße

Julia


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (14. März 2016)

Aufgrund der Erfahrungen die gemacht wurden ne Kettenverschleißlehre besorgt und dies gefunden


----------



## rumag (18. März 2016)

Und? Wie sieht es aktuell aus?


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (20. März 2016)

Also also es würde sich für die Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigt , mir wurden lediglich die 45 € für die erstinspektion ersetzt und ich hatte für 1,5 Wochen nen Ersatzdämpfer , was allerdings das unnötige Scheibenbremsen auswechseln aber verschlissene Kette drinne lassen an geht naja nichts halt.


----------



## Normansbike (20. März 2016)

UncleJimbo1986 schrieb:


> Also also es würde sich für die Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigt , mir wurden lediglich die 45 € für die erstinspektion ersetzt und ich hatte für 1,5 Wochen nen Ersatzdämpfer , was allerdings das unnötige Scheibenbremsen auswechseln aber verschlissene Kette drinne lassen an geht naja nichts halt.



Sorry, aber hast du ROSE denn vorher mal angeschrieben und deinen Fall geschildert!?
Mit Pauke und Trompete direkt hier im Forum loszutreten ist vielleicht nicht die beste Art. Jeder Händler sollte eine Chance haben seinen Fehler auszubessern ohne das es die ganze Welt mitbekommt.
ROSE Bikes Tech" data-source="post: 13650089"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ROSE Bikes Tech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank für dein Feedback!
> 
> ...


Find ich super das sich jemand öffentlich dazu stellt und entschuldigt. Vorallem so schnell eine Antwort zu bekommen ist echt SERVICE.


Fehler passieren, doch wie danach das Problem behandelt wird zeigt die Stärke eines Unternehmens. Hier scheint es in die richtige Richtung zu gehen! Jedoch. Wäre PN die bessere Wahl.

Good Ride
Euer Norman


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (20. März 2016)

Na klar habe ich mich vorher an Rose gewendet... 
Klugscheißer...


Aber es soll auch jeder wissen auf was er sich unter Umständen einlässt es geht halt 1000 mal gut und der 1001te greift halt in die scheiße sowie ich. Leider ist es anscheinend aber auch so das es schon öfter vorkommt und bei den Fehlern die bei mir passiert sind ( die meiner Meinung nach ziemlich grob sind) sollte die Community das hier schon wissen.  Falls du denkst ich möchte irgendwie bereichern, ich will nichts haben oder so. Das hier soll als Information für alle sein und kann ja sein das du gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast, bis jetzt war ich ja auch zufrieden und mit dem Rad ansich bin ich ja auch sehr zufrieden, aber man sollte auch die negativen Erfahrungen äußern dürfen.


----------



## Normansbike (20. März 2016)

UncleJimbo1986 schrieb:


> Na klar habe ich mich vorher an Rose gewendet...
> Klugscheißer...
> 
> 
> Aber es soll auch jeder wissen auf was er sich unter Umständen einlässt es geht halt 1000 mal gut und der 1001te greift halt in die scheiße sowie ich. Leider ist es anscheinend aber auch so das es schon öfter vorkommt und bei den Fehlern die bei mir passiert sind ( die meiner Meinung nach ziemlich grob sind) sollte die Community das hier schon wissen.  Falls du denkst ich möchte irgendwie bereichern, ich will nichts haben oder so. Das hier soll als Information für alle sein und kann ja sein das du gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast, bis jetzt war ich ja auch zufrieden und mit dem Rad ansich bin ich ja auch sehr zufrieden, aber man sollte auch die negativen Erfahrungen äußern dürfen.


Klugscheißer?
Habe nichts der gleichen geschrieben das das zu mir treffen könnte! Hatte dich gefragt! Und es durchklingen lassen das man nicht direkt mit vollem Geschütz los rennen sollte.
 Da du aber nicht gerade Sachlich schreiben kannst denke ich Sollte man diese Thread LÖSCHEN.

Lg
Norman


----------



## Stollenfahrer (22. März 2016)

@UncleJimbo1986 
Hattest du vorher einen Service gebucht, oder wie kam es zu den 5 Wochen?
Scheibenbremsen gewechselt? Beläge, Scheiben oder die komplette Bremse?
War der Dämpfer schon vorher kaputt oder war er vielleicht der Grund des Services?
Was wurde beim Service überhaupt gemacht?

Gruß Jens


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (23. März 2016)

Also der Service war gebucht, war halt die Erstinspektion, Bike eingeschickt, Dämpfer hat vorher funktioniert, Beläge wurden gewechselt was Hand und Fuß hatte, Scheiben wurden gewechselt was unberechtigt gewesen ist hab ich dann erfahren als ich selbst nach Rose gefahren bin und mitm Werkstattmitarbeiter persönlich gesprochen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (23. März 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Klugscheißer?
> Habe nichts der gleichen geschrieben das das zu mir treffen könnte! Hatte dich gefragt! Und es durchklingen lassen das man nicht direkt mit vollem Geschütz los rennen sollte.
> Da du aber nicht gerade Sachlich schreiben kannst denke ich Sollte man diese Thread LÖSCHEN.
> 
> ...



Bisse empfindlich oder wat? 
Das war nicht so böse gemeint!


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. März 2016)

Ein Dämpfer geht auf dem Versand kaputt... ?!?!?


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (23. März 2016)

Federgabel und Dämpfer waren gleichzeitig auch beim Service


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (1. April 2016)

UncleJimbo1986 schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Erfahrungen die gemacht wurden ne Kettenverschleißlehre besorgt und dies gefunden



Darauf hin kam das als Antwort :

Hallo Karsten, 

wir haben die Kette mit unserem üblichen Werkzeug gecheckt und die Kette nicht für verschlissen befunden. Da hier ebenfalls das Kettenblatt von uns getauscht wurde, spricht wenig dafür, dass dieser Bereich ausgelassen worden ist.
Es ist schwierig das Foto zu beurteilen, da das Foto die Verschleißlehre nicht deutlich anzeigt. 

Liebe Grüße

Julia


Jaja ein lustiges Völkchen , is aber alles nich schlimm ich vergebe euch als euer Herr .

Dem ist insgesamt nichts mehr hinzuzufügen . 

Zumal die Verschleisslehre nicht richtig gezeigt wird , waaaaaaas ? 
Das Foto zeigt genau das was es soll.


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (1. April 2016)

So sieht das eigentlich mit neuer Kette aus zum Thema "spricht wenig dafür"


----------



## Normansbike (1. April 2016)

Wenns gut werden soll machs selber...
Kannst doch mit Lehre umgehen, warum haste es überhaupt weggeschickt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

